# What to do with leftover parsley



## amber (Aug 13, 2006)

I bought a bunch of italian parsley and used some in my pasta sauce, but what can I do with the rest of it?


----------



## Hopz (Aug 13, 2006)

Lay it out on a clean cutting board- let it dry- may take a day or two depending on your humidity- try to get it down to a single layer so it will all be exposed to the air... put in a container- use as regular parsley, only add a little more since it is dry...


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 13, 2006)

Actually, I always keep a bunch of fresh Italian parsley in the vegetable bin of the fridge & use it in virtually everything!!  Salads, sauces, soups - the list is endless.  It actually lasts quite well in a plastic bag that isn't closed shut.

I don't find dried parsley worth the trouble.  The flavor dissipates VERY quickly to the point where it tastes like little more than lawn grass clippings.    The fresh isn't very expensive, & you get more bang for your buck.


----------



## shannon in KS (Aug 13, 2006)

I just put up a bunch of parsley yesterday! I wash it real well, and lay it on wax paper, throw in the freezer, then pack loosely in freezer bags, and keep it in the freezer.  When I need some, I grab a few sprigs, and chop while it is still frozen.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 13, 2006)

That's what I do too shannon.  It lasts forever that way.


----------



## amber (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I was debating whether to dry it or freeze it. Guess I'll do both, and use some fresh parsley here and there.

Oh!  Happy Birthday Shannon!


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 13, 2006)

I love using parsely in stuffings, chicken soup, with seafood, sprinkled over stews, in dumplings, stirred into mashed veggies, in cream sauces - it's so versitile and that scent just screams fresh from the gardne


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 14, 2006)

Chimichurri - it'll last for ages in the fridge!


----------



## Steve A (Aug 14, 2006)

There's always the compost pile  

Ciao,


----------



## Lynan (Aug 14, 2006)

Clive is right.,...parsley will last ages in the fridge. Keep it in a closed plastic bag, or...covered in water that you change each day. Just add it too all of your dinner dishes! And all those good vitamins are yours...not the compost heaps!!   

I only use curly parsley as a reluctant wee garnish and Italian Parsley for flavour. Both are VERY easy to grow, whatever your climate and I certainly could not live without my Italian/Continental Parsley.
Oh no sireeeeee 

Edited to add: Ummmm, I did not take in Clives post properly. Nasty stuff that Korean Cabbage thing, so no......I would not hang on to my parsley for that particular dish!!! Yucko. Etc....etc. In fact, its ghastly but I do eat Durian. . Panna Cotta...yummmmmmm


----------



## buckytom (Aug 15, 2006)

i don't get it.

korean chimichurri (garlic-parsley sauce)? 

lynan, i think you thought of kimchi. you could eat the parsley after the kimchee to help stinky breath.


----------



## silvercliff_46 (Aug 15, 2006)

Parsley pesto works well with a lot of things just make it like basil pesto. I am not sure how long it will last or how to preserve it though. 

Pressure canning?????


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 15, 2006)

If you want to keep it for about a week:

(1) Stick it in a glass of water (like you would for flowers) and keep it on the counter for about a week.

(2) Take about 4-5 sheets of lightly dampened paper towels (don't seperate them) and lay the parsley out on them ... then loosely roll them up and place in a plastic bag that is NOT sealed (sealing it will promote the growth of mold) and store in the vegetable bin in your refrigerator.

For longer storage:

(3) Freeze - lay out on a sheet pan in the freezer until frozen and then bag.

(4) Dry - spread out on something like a cooling rack - NOT directly on a counter top (the surface on the counter top will not get air circulation and it will prolong the drying time) - or use a food dehydrator - or use string to tie the stems together and then hang from a location that will get good air circulation. 

Amount to use - dry VS fresh: The general rule is 1/2 the amount of dry for the quantity of fresh called for in a recipe (for example: 1 Tsp dry to 2 tsp fresh) - drying concentrates flavor (you lose the volume from the water in drying). *BUT *- different herbs loose their flavor at different rates when dried - so start with 1/2 the amount and then TASTE and adjust as needed. The older - the less flavor.


----------



## amber (Aug 27, 2006)

Michael, I didnt see your post until today.  I was going to mention that I was watching a show on foodnetwork and happened to notice when they opened the refrigerator, there was a bunch of parsley in a vase of water.  I tried that idea, and here it is, two weeks later and the parsley is nearly as fresh as the day I bought it.  I know it's just parsley, but why waste food right?  I've used it many times since I bought it.  I also trimmed bottom of the stems so it keeps drinking water, same as you would do with a vase of cut flowers.


----------



## Constance (Aug 27, 2006)

The vase method is great. I do that with asparagus as well as herbs. 
Right now, I have a "bouquet" of cinnamon basil in a dark spot on my kitchen counter. Basil seems to prefer not to be in the fridge. My whole kitchen and living area smell great. 

If I have an extra amount of parsley or basil, as I do when I have it growing in my vegetable garden, I put it in the food processor and give it a spin. I then put the pureed herbs in a ziplock, mash it out real thin, seal and freeze. You can then break little pieces off when you need it, and the aroma and taste is as fresh as if you just picked it!

I haven't had a decent parsley crop for two years. Last year, it got washed out, and this year, I couldn't find any plants. It's easy to start from seed, but that must be done earlier, so I'm doing without except when Kim buys me a bunch.


----------



## amber (Aug 27, 2006)

Constance, thanks for the tip about basil in a vase.  I have alot of basil in my garden.  I still have some basil in the freezer from last years crop!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 27, 2006)

_I got a big surprise today when I pulled the basil I picked up last weekend out of the glass of water, Roots!!!! So, I took part of it and transplanted in the shade in a large pot and this evening gave it a drink and sprinkle and it's doing fine...In the morning I'll put it in the morning sun and then set it back in the shade in the hot afternoon, til it gets use to being outside,I'm curious to see how long I can keep it going _

_kadesma_


----------



## amber (Aug 27, 2006)

Are you talking about basil that was cut off above the root that you put in water and it then rooted?


----------



## kadesma (Aug 27, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> Are you talking about basil that was cut off above the root that you put in water and it then rooted?


Yes Amber I am..I've started many plants from cuttings, but, didn't even think about it when I stuck the basil in the water, so I was surprised when I pulled it out to use some today.

kadesma


----------



## Sephora (Aug 28, 2006)

I bought some Wednesday of last week and it was dead by yesterday. Is it because NC is humid as the devil's spa?


----------



## GB (Aug 28, 2006)

Chimichurri would be my vote as well. I love the stuff!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 29, 2006)

Sephora said:
			
		

> I bought some Wednesday of last week and it was dead by yesterday. Is it because NC is humid as the devil's spa?


 
How did you have it stored? The higher the humidity the slower things dry out - so I doubt that high humidity was the problem.


----------



## Lynan (Aug 29, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i don't get it.
> 
> korean chimichurri (garlic-parsley sauce)?
> 
> lynan, i think you thought of kimchi. you could eat the parsley after the kimchee to help stinky breath.


 
Just catching up with this thread again....

Yes, I did mean kimchi, a wee bit confused I was, and yes also to the stinky breath. Parsley sure does help after my garlic prawns!! 



I dont know if anyone else has mentioned it, but parsley pesto is lovely. Just use flatleaf in place of basil. No stalks though. 

Also, parsley is a natural diurectic so anyone with fluid retention would benefit from a surplus in their gardens.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Aug 29, 2006)

Fish & parsley pie


----------



## Sephora (Aug 29, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> How did you have it stored? The higher the humidity the slower things dry out - so I doubt that high humidity was the problem.


It didn't dry out.  It mushed up.  I had it in the crisper with the humidity control nob (that is probably just a joke) turned up to 10 for high humidity climates and left the bag it was in open at the top.  Went to grab it and it was mush.


----------



## Master Lau (Sep 2, 2006)

Sometimes I juice fresh parsely, it's one of the healthiest juices you can drink


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 2, 2006)

SHAMALICIOUS said:
			
		

> Fish & parsley pie


How about a recipe for this one, Shama???? 

I chop it with garlic and butter in the Cuisinart, and store it in the fridge or freezer for Persillade.....  it's great as a quick topping for broiled fish or grilled chicken breasts, or on top of pasta or stirred into rice!  Persillade isn't just for Escargots any more!


----------



## Seven S (Sep 3, 2006)

chimichurri is a great idea as cliveb said!!  you can also make a pesto with basil and parsley and store under half inch of olive oil to preserve it refrigerated (i would leave out the parmesan for better preservation, you can add it when serving it)


----------



## shannon in KS (Sep 4, 2006)

I agree!  I add it to fruit and veggie juice recipes!




			
				Master Lau said:
			
		

> Sometimes I juice fresh parsely, it's one of the healthiest juices you can drink


----------



## Mel! (Sep 4, 2006)

*parsley*

What i do with my left over parsley
1. chop up and freeze, in a plastic bag. Good for adding to cooked dishes.
2. Submerge in oil, to be used in salad dressings. 
3. Submerge in vinegar, to be used in salad dressings.
Mel


----------



## GB (Sep 4, 2006)

Mel! said:
			
		

> What i do with my left over parsley
> 
> 2. Submerge in oil, to be used in salad dressings.
> 
> Mel


Please do not keep this for longer than 10 days. You are just playin with fire otherwise.


----------



## Mel! (Sep 4, 2006)

Why is that, GB?
Playing with fire, i mean?
Mel


----------



## GB (Sep 4, 2006)

That is a prime growing ground for botulism. It goes in anaerobic environments (no oxygen). Anything that grows in soil (garlic, peppers, etc.) and is covered in oil should be kept in the fridge and used within 10 days for this reason.


----------



## YT2095 (Sep 4, 2006)

on a similar line as the others that freeze I do that also, wash well, blitz it a little in a blender but then I pack mine into an ice-cube tray and freeze then, when frozen you can pop them all out and bag them up.
take out what you need when you need it, all in nice little measured doses


----------



## amber (Sep 4, 2006)

woops, disregard my question GB, I just noticed your reply to Mel.


----------



## Mel! (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow GB, i did not know that.
Mel


----------



## GB (Sep 5, 2006)

Mel at DC you will learn something new every day. I know I do


----------



## Shaheen (Sep 12, 2006)

You could make a yummy chutney

1 cup parsley
1/4 cup mint
1/4 cup coconut
1 lemon
salt

mix all the ingredients in a food processor, add water for desired consistency.
if it is being used as a dip then put very little water. you could also use it as a spread on sandwiches. its really simple and we have this when we need to pack a quick snack. this stays for a week in the refigerator. you could omit the mint as it makes it darkens the colour of the chutney after a day.
this is not a fixed proprtion of ingredients. you could alter it to your liking.


----------



## advoca (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey up, folks!

I buy my curly parsley in a bunch with stalks about the size of a large grapefruit. I use a few strands for stews or chop up enough for my requirements. For the unused parsley I run it inder the tap, shake off all the surplus water, put it in a plastic bag, twist the opening and put it in the veg basket of my refridgerator. It will keep perfectly fresh for about a week, mayne two. 

Make sure the parsley is damp and not wet. If it is too wet it tends to rot, but if only just damp it keeps fresh for a long time. If you forget it for three or more weeks it rends to dry out and not rot, and is still useable. But I use it so often I seldom have problems with it rotting or drying.


----------



## Caine (Nov 6, 2006)

You can feed it to your iguana. They love it, and it freshens their breath, too.


----------

